# Masakage Knives?



## mentalfood (Jan 31, 2016)

So I have been looking for a nice j knife gyuto for around $200 and have since learned about the Masakage line of Knives from CKT, the Shimo one in particular. The videos and reviews so far have been overall very positive, just wanted to see if any of you have had personal experience with these Knives! Thanks!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Masakage brand is made by a number blacksmiths out of Takefu village. I think you're in good hands!

There was a documentary 'springhammer' that featured a lot of the people involved with Masakage

CHeck out this by one of those same smiths http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-chiku/


----------



## markinlondon (Jan 21, 2016)

I just picked up a Koishi Sanoku and love it. I see a Yuki Gyuto in my future.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Check out knifewear they are having masakage month starting tomorrow, 15% off all masakage knives! Make sure to toggle to your currency as I think the default is CAD.
I'll probably pick up a Yuki  would go for the shimo if they had a 270mm gyuto


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

@mentalfood I don't know about your relative amount of experience with knives, but I just want to make sure you're aware that the Shimo is a fully reactive knife. Both the core steel and the cladding are non-stainless, which requires a more immediate cleaning habit as opposed to stainless steel knives.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Stainless is very helpful at work!  The one I linked is stainless clad carbon core.  You get the easy sharpening and less reactivity


----------

